# Stupid Habit probably, no definitely ;-)



## HLaB (15 Dec 2011)

Rather than clicking the 'Home' button (top left) I have the habit of clicking on the 'CycleChat' banner (very Top Left) the old site took you to the front page, the new site doesn't. I'm just wondering if there are plans to have the new site doing that or will I have to stop my stupid habit (the clicking one that is)


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2011)

It still does Hlab!!
Click near the top of the banner not the middle


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> It still does Hlab!!
> Click near the top of the banner not the middle


Cheers the top of the 'l' right works rather than the whole banner, I guess I'll have to get used to it


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2011)

Think it's the Christmas theme that buggered it up, blame Admin again


----------



## Shaun (19 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Think it's the Christmas theme that buggered it up, blame Admin again


 
Yup - it's the wrong sort of snow ... 

It is an issue with the snow image overlay and will be gone in a few weeks.


----------

